

Startup Quote: Mark Zuckerberg, co-founder, Facebook - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7150038948

======
raychancc
I’d like to show an improved product rather than just talk about things we
might do.

\- Mark Zuckerberg

<http://startupquote.com/post/7150038948>

